# Android X-rated Apps May Get Banned In India



## funskar (Jul 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> request mods to unlock that thread. there is a update for that Android May Get Banned In India ? Kapil Sibal



Apparently Kapil Sibal wants to ban porn apps on Android in India. 



Somebody save us from khangress


Android May Get Banned In India


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

Yeah I can understand, he doesn't know to use Android.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

Is he crazy or something. Banning Android would be like killing Mobile Market altogether.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

Now i got reasons, why i didn't see the face of any of the AAKASHs.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

WTF?? Kill KS.

Android gone then he will say PC is bad & then god knows wat..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

^^ lots more reasons to kill KS

1. Android
2. Jee main Normalisation
3. he's a "dharti pe bojh" (a heavy weight of no use on the Earth) (NASA is ready to sponsor an "only Outgoing" Spaceship to load him off to some place else)
4. the list would never end and I won't like to do any harm to TDF servers


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*



mastercool8695 said:


> 4. the list would never end and I won't like to do any harm to TDF servers



Agreed...
Lock this thread & save space..


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

The only reason i deduce is - he should be an iOS fanboy, thats why he want to ban Android.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

Wow..

Wow..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*



Gearbox said:


> The only reason i deduce is - he should be an iOS fanboy, thats why he want to ban Android.



Nah I guess he hasn't used anything above B/W set..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

I guess Krishnandu is right. He can't use so nobody will use.


----------



## webgenius (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

This KS is a big joker. Always keeps everyone entertained with his stupid thinking.

Next what? Ban iOS? Ban blackberry? ban smartphones? ban laptop, PC, online banking? Looks like KS is taking us back to the stone age


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*



webgenius said:


> Always keeps everyone entertained with his stupid thinking.



Anything but he has got a good arsenal of ideas to keep himself in media..


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Android May Get Banned In India*

Nothing to discuss.

He's an idiot and he just made a comment out of his arse.

This won't happen.


----------

